# Hilfe bei Materialwahl



## Shorty4Y (26. Juli 2008)

Hey,

bin neu hier und mir wefen sich einige Fragen auf...

1. was für ein Kies/Substrat empfehlt ihr für den Klärbereich ? 
    (das Wasser soll von unten Aufsteigen, durch den Kies/Substrat)
2. reicht die relation 1/3 für den klärbereich?
3. welche Pflanzen empfehlen sich da?

Danke schon mal im vorraus und 
Viele Grüße

Manuel


----------



## günter-w (27. Juli 2008)

*AW: Hilfe bei Materialwahl*

Hallo Manuel,
willkommen im Forum bei der Abteilung Schwimmteich. Mit den Angaben ist es schwer dir eine empfehlung zu machen. Eine Skizze währe da schon hilfreich. 
Prinzip Naturagert oder Ralf Glenk ich vermute mehr das du das von Ralf Glenk meinst. Das Problem wird bei dem Substrat die Durchlässigkeit nach 10-15 Jahren sein da gibt es die unterschiedlichsten Meinungen das solltest dir erst mal durchlesen im Forum findest du jede Menge Infos darüber. 
Bei 1/3 Klärteich ist ok wenn noch ca 1/3 Regenerationsbereich dazu kommt. Der gesammte Pflanzenbereich sollte min ca. 1/2 sein. Im Kärteich sollten starkzehrend Pflanzen gesetzt werden min. ca. 5 Stck/m² und sollten auf die gesamten Pflanzbereiche abgestimmt sein.


----------



## Shorty4Y (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: Hilfe bei Materialwahl*

Abend und danke erstmal für die Antwort

Im Anhang habe ich eine Skizze, wie der Schwimmteich in etwa mal aussehen soll. Die Relationen sind ca. die Größe.
Das Prinzip soll nach Ralf Glenk sein.
Welche Pflanzen eigenen sich denn für den Anfang, die direkt "gute Arbeit" leisten und nicht erst 2 Jahre sich entfalten müssen?

Grüße Manuel


----------



## günter-w (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: Hilfe bei Materialwahl*

Hallo Manuel, du mußt noch lernen Geduld zu haben. sicher nehmen alle Pflanzen ihre Arbeit auf nur die effektivität spielt sich im Wurzelbereich ab und das braucht eben seine Zeit bis die Pflanzen den Substratbereich durchwurzelt haben. Bei der Pflanzenauswahl muss auch auf die Wassertiefe geachtet werden, da nicht alle Pflanzen gleiche Wassertiefen vertragen hie rsollte dein Wassertiefenprofil vom Klärbecken schon feststehen. Zu dem Glenksystem sind ja einige Themen und Brichte im Forum.


----------

